# Anyone with dirt jumping cranks plz reply



## Colt (Jun 25, 2007)

I need some dirt jumping cranks for my new thread one if any has some plz reply


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Colt said:


> I need some dirt jumping cranks for my new thread one if any has some plz reply


YOUR CRANKS ARE FINE!!!!!!!!!! Are they already messed up? If not, don't worry about it.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

I died a little inside when I opened this.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

anything intended for DH or FR will be more than strong enough.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If you haven't broken them yet, why even bother changing them. Don't upgrade just because you can. If you have all this money to upgrade why did you buy a thread one to begin with?

Why didn't you go with a higer end better spec'ed bike?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude, you dont need new cranks trust me. I managed to ovalize the pedal insert in my cranks and am still riding them. Untill they break you dont need new ones.


----------

